# anybody have a link



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

to a landscaper in texas for holey rock.. none of this 100 dollars for shipping bs on ebay or txholeyrock.com.. there has to be someone.. *** even posted on tx craigslist


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

in texas i bet they call it rock. lol


----------



## jaked1985 (Mar 31, 2009)

No doubt^ I am gonna get ahold of a couple of guys I know down there and see if I can come up with something..


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

got one.. seems my posts are disappearing.. had an update here but gone


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

Please place an add in the wanted section of the trading post: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tradingpost/ Thanks.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

actually just got my email with pics of my holey rock.. to the nicer room users here ill hook ya up with her.. to the.. hmm how shall i say ones who express their "expertise" when unwanted i wont.. ill update on how the sale goes


----------



## parkayandbutter (Jan 15, 2008)

Landscapers don't ship. Do you really think they know anything about shipping?


----------



## ccloer99 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hummmm...seems the moderator won't allow posts with links to commercial sites, since I posted one for you and it's not here.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Probalby the best thing is to just keep it nameless and if you have a good experience either put it in the review section or post an ad in the Trading Post to PM you for info.

I feel you pain on the shipping. I am in Northern Va and the shipping costs more than the rock. Getting to the point I am going to take a road trip.

Oh an I understand they normally just call it honey comb limestone if that helps


----------

